# Ahaggggggg, he's killed the bees.



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

A coworker came by just a few minutes back to tell me that he had just sprayed a bunch of bees in a neighbors eve's. Said he talked to a beekeeper and they didn't want them cause they were ferrel black bees and would probably be too mean to work. I know the guy and he wouldn't work as a taster in a pie factory. He was just too dang lazy to climb up after them. What a waste. Even if the Queen couldn't be saved, I could have used the bees.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

There's a possibility that some survived--especially if the hive was deep and your co-worker was not too thorough. Can you examine the site?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, go check it out. The last removal I did the entrance was almost 2 ft. from where the actual comb/hive was. Often the spray will not reach the nest. Jim


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Half the hives I go after have a can of wasp and hornet spray laying in front of them when I show up.If they just spray the entrance it wont kill the hive or really even beat them back too much.I would go see about them because the queen probably didnt get hurt.Just be sure not to feed the honey and comb back to your bees.


----------

